# Tesla Model 3 outsells entire BMW car lineup in August 2018



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

*https://www.autoblog.com/2018/09/06...ire-bmw-car-lineup/?ncid=edlinkusauto00000016*

*https://insideevs.com/tesla-model-3-outsold-bmw-passenger-cars/*

*







*


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

What’s a BMW?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Dang I wish I bought a Model 3. Oh wait, I bought the fastest most tricked out one they offer! :sunglasses:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What's a BMW?


Bizarre Mechanical Wierdmobile


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

garsh said:


> Bizarre Mechanical Wierdmobile


Why did they make it so ugly!?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MountainPass said:


> Why did they make it so ugly!?


Because they want to sell gas cars or overpriced hybrids (see i8).


----------

